

 Since when has Craigslist asked for money when posting a job listing? - autonoms
https://post.craigslist.org/k/dKHkncjZ4RGEI_pMrNrJsg/xWEcj?s=cat

======
Zaheer
Since always, that's how they make money. What did you think they're revenue
model was?

~~~
autonoms
I could have swore that I posted before and didn't have to pay. Must have been
a dream.

~~~
spikefromspace
yep, as far as i know always. That's the way they make money. Not for offering
your freelance services though.

------
queensnake
? It's been that way for a long time. It's to discourage joke jobs.

~~~
autonoms
It is a good idea, I just don't remember it being like that before. Thank you
for informing me, though.

------
dvliman
wow too bad. craigslist is just killing itself.

------
propercoil
wow didn't know that..

